# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  sto ZELIM

## renata

Zelim malo pomaknuti svijet oko sebe. Zato sam i stuck with you.
Ne mogu promijeniti sve sto ne valja koliko god me mucilo, ali bit cu zadovoljna mrvicama.

Zelim da puno bebica (a bar nekoliko vise) uzivaju skupa s mamom u dojenju, jer smo im dali podrsku kad im je trebala i to im je bilo presudno. Zelim da se te mame osjecaju kompetentno i sretno jer su uspjele s dojenjem, kao sto sam se i ja osjecala.

Zelim da neke mame, jer su cule ili procitale od nas, osjete svoj porod drugacije, da skupe hrabrosti i izbore se za sebe. Da rode sjedeci, cuceci, u vodi, na stolu, snazno i osjecajuci kontrolu, s muzevom rukom u ruci. Da se osjecaju sretno i kompetentno, za razliku od mene na porodu.
Zelim da nekim lijecnicima bude vise stalo do tih osjecaja.

Zelim malo smanjiti broj ljudi koji ne mogu imati dijete kad ga zele. Bilo zbog kredita i porodiljne naknade, bilo zbog poslodavca, bilo zbog svoje bolesti.
Zelim da vise ljudi razumije koliko tesko moze biti nekome tko nema dijete, zelim da vise ljudi moze suosjecati s njima i razumjeti koliko su ti osjecaji duboki i koliko drugaciji od mnogih nasih i da se prema njima odnose s postovanjem.

Zelim imati snage i mudrosti reagirati na sve zakone pravilnike aktivnosti i zanemarivanja raznih institucija, koje nam prelako serviraju samo zato sto imaju moc, a nemaju dovoljno sluha ni za djecu ni za nas. Zelim da sto vise ljudi nakon sto procitaju Penelopine ili Juulove knjige imaju onaj "aha" osjecaj i da im je to vazno.

Zelim da attachment parenting prestane biti tako freaky, da se ljudi ne iscudjavaju sto dijete ne spava samo, sto doji dugo, sto ga se stalno nosi u marami, sto nikad ne dobije batine. Zelim da se jos nekoliko ljudi zamisli sto cini kad lupi dijete i da odluci da to nije u redu.

Zelim imati snage javno pozvati ljude na promjene, napraviti "cudne" akcije s bubnjevima ili krevetima po trgovima, i ne sramiti se sto se izlazem, jer se ne zelim sakriti u misju rupu samo zato sto se to ocekuje od normalnih ljudi. Ne zelim biti prosjecna i "normalna".

Zelim da se bar nekoliko ljudi vise zamisli nad umjetnom plasticnom kemijskom nerazgradivom hrpetinom koju svaki dan baca u smece i odluci svojem djetetu pruziti mogucnost da piski u nesto prirodnije i manje opasno. Da industrija ima malo manje upliva u stavove bar nekih ljudi o prirodi, zdravlju i okolisu.

Zelim nauciti jos bolje govoriti i jos manje imati tremu, da mogu uspjesnije prenijeti Rodin duh, zelim dotaknuti ljude, da se zamisle, shvate koliko slicno razmisljamo i da nam se prikljuce. Zelim da shvate da ne postoji neka Velika Roda, nego samo mi male zene (i poneki muz), slabe, ranjive i ponekad osamljene, koje su svjesne da ono sto ZELIMO ovisi najvise o NAMA.

----------


## Njojza

ja sam se sva nakozila (citaj najezila)
sjedi, 5+   :Grin:  
isprintam i dajem dalje :namig

----------


## josie

:Love:  
divna si...

----------


## LeaB

Ja želim da ljudi počnu željeti više za sebe i da se ne boje tražiti, da se ne boje vjerovati, da se ne boje voljeti SEBE. Da shvate da ako promjeniš način razmišljanja, mjenjaš sve.

Potpisujem Renatu!

----------


## Brunda

Uh, gdje me nađe danas tako pekmezastu!    :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

i ja sam se raspekmezila. potpisujem sve što si tako divno sročila.   :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

Predsjednice,   :Heart:

----------


## renata

ma joj, drago mi je sto se nalazite u tome  :Smile: 
meni treba ovo s vremena na vrijeme, da se podsjetim sto radimo i uvijek mi je super vidjeti da se jos netko slicno osjeca

----------


## ms. ivy

ja ti se divim   :Kiss:

----------

Jako, jako lijepo.

----------


## renata

malo mi je neugodno citati samo ovakve postove tipa "ja ti se divim" (nije da mi ne pasu :D), nego dajte pliz recite jel imate takve porive, jel dozivite onaj trenutak kad bi nesto, nesto, a ne znate sto i onda vam se odjednom prosvijetli - znam koja bi mogla biti moja uloga, znam kako se uklopiti, kako pomoci nekome, zasto to napraviti.
ono, postavite si neki opipljivi cilj.

jer ja se sjecam kad sam se razdirala mislima da ne mogu pomoci gladnima u africi, da ne mogu djeci u nazorovoj naci roditelje, da ne mogu zastititi zlostavljane itd. i sta ces bezveze s takvim mislima, samo te bediraju a nemozes se ni pomaknuti. za razliku od toga, mozes napraviti neke sitne korake da ucinis barem neko dobro. meni je to nakon sto sam dosla u rodu postalo maltene droga - gle, pa mi stvarno mozemo nesto uciniti. nije puno i nije brzo, ali ide. i onda ti nije tesko ponovo i ponovo uloziti trud.

----------


## ankika

moj slucaj;   :Laughing:  
uvijek sam se jako susosjecala s svi mogucim problemima od tipa gladnih u africi do toga sto je netko nekome ruzno rekao i porvrijedio ga...

i sada isto - samo s tom razlikom sto sam tamo negdje upoznala hrpu divnih, presnaznih ljudi koji su mi dali snage (kako u privatnom tako i u drustvenom zivotu) da danas osim sto se suosjecam imam snage i volje poduzeti nesto kako bi to promjenila.

----------


## zrinka

nikad u svom dosadasnjem zivotu nisam mislila da cu biti volonter...niti sam o tome ikad razmisljala a i nisam imala neko preveliko misljneje o njima......i imala sam neke druge interese i zelje...

medjutim, stjecajem okolnosti, ulaskom u ozbiljniju fazu zivota, u trudnocu i majcinstvo i suocavajuci se s problemima na koje sam usput naisla, naisla sam na grupicu ljudi koji su bili u istoj ili slicnoj zivotnoj fazi, i pocevsi komentirati dogadjaje i probleme i uhvativsi se u kostac s istima, shvatili smo da se samo organizirano mozemo mijenjati stvar....

bila sam skepticna, mislila sam da se ionako nista ne moze promijeniti, ali osjetila sma gust u borbi, osjetila sam euforiju kad smo neke male pomake napravili ili u okolini, ili u drustvu a i ostjetila sam snaznu povezanost s ljudima u cijim sam se redovima nasla....

iskustvo zajednickog puta prema cilju je neponovljivo...
toliko dragih ljudi sam na tom putu susrela, toliko sam toga naucila, i o sebi, i o drugima, postala sam zahvaljujuci malom drustvu u kojem se nalazim i bolji roditelj i bolji covjek, otvorio mi se je jedan sasvim novi svijet, do kojeg bi mozda i sama dosla, ali tezim putem.....

neopisiv je osjecaj raditi nesto ne samo radi sebe, radi konkretnih rezultata, radi vlastitog interesa - nego radi neceg sto se ne da izmjeriti, ali sto viditi da jest tu, vidite da hrpica istomisljenika moze ponekad i brdo pokrenuti...

jako mi je drago da je renata otvorila ovaj topic, jer ponekad u zaru borbe zaboravimo zasto smo tu a i nalazim ponekad  na poteskoce objasniti ljudima zasto radim to sto radim i to djabe  :Smile: 

hvala renati i hvala rodi  :Smile:

----------


## anek

> za razliku od toga, mozes napraviti neke sitne korake da ucinis barem neko dobro. meni je to nakon sto sam dosla u rodu postalo maltene droga - gle, pa mi stvarno mozemo nesto uciniti. nije puno i nije brzo, ali ide. i onda ti nije tesko ponovo i ponovo uloziti trud.


NITKO NIJE UČINIO 
VEĆU GREŠKU
OD OSOBE KOJA
NIJE PODUZELA NIŠTA
ZATO JER JE MOGLA
UČINITI MALO.

Edmund Burke

To je to o čemu pišeš   :Heart:

----------


## seni

> malo mi je neugodno citati samo ovakve postove tipa "ja ti se divim" (nije da mi ne pasu :D), nego dajte pliz recite jel imate takve porive, jel dozivite onaj trenutak kad bi nesto, nesto, a ne znate sto i onda vam se odjednom prosvijetli - znam koja bi mogla biti moja uloga, znam kako se uklopiti, kako pomoci nekome, zasto to napraviti.
> ono, postavite si neki opipljivi cilj.


ima puno takvih momenata, samo ih treba prepoznati. 
kada sam bila mala sanjala sam da cu promjeniti svijet.
danas sam sretna sto mogu mijenjati sebe, stalno i svakodnevno, i time pomicati male kamencice, koji ce jednog dana mozda prerasti u lavinu.

na ovaj lijepi anekin stih, dodala bih:
budi ona promjena koju zelis vidjeti u svijetu.

ja nisam tako "nesebicna" kao ti zrinka, novi svijetovi koji mi se otvaraju su mi beskrajno vrijedni i vazni. (to vrijedi za cudenje sto se nesto radi djabe)

----------


## MIJA 32

Ja sam relativno "friška" podupiruća Roda i još uvijek mislim da premalo dajem;malo sam nešto pomagala oko rasprodaja i puno pričam ljudima o Rodama tako da sam naišla na komentare "Ti malo previše briješ na te Rode" no to me nije zasmetalo;svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje.
No rascvijetam se ko voćka poslije kiše kad me neka frendica nazove i pita "Ima li šta na Rodinom forumu o xy problemu ili mi veli ej bile ti Rode na tv,radiju,novinama...pričale o dojenju,rasprodaji..."To mi je super,znači ostalo je negdje u uhu.
Najbolje je kad zovu na subotnju kavu,a ja velim da ne mogu jer sam na rasprodaji,onda se one čude kak mi se da. :? 
Onda ja kažem da je to nešto što radim samo za svoju dušu,nešto što me ispunjava,čini sretnom...ponosnom  :Smile:  
Sve si to divno sročila,super si,baš si me dirnula  :Heart:

----------


## Storma

Ja cu samo reci da tebe dozivljavam kao "mamu" savjetnica za dojenje, jer imas fenomenalan stav i pristup. Dode mi da i ja budem takva. Eto. Toliko si dobra da nam je neugodno   :Razz:    A mozda i ja postanem savjetnica za dojenje kad porastem...   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ovo bi trebalo biti sticky.. pri vrhu...

----------


## ana.m

Uf, a baš ovo da čitam nakon priloga u DJH. Sada ću se definitivo rascmoljiti.   :Heart:

----------


## kovke

> jer ja se sjecam kad sam se razdirala mislima da ne mogu pomoci gladnima u africi, da ne mogu djeci u nazorovoj naci roditelje, da ne mogu zastititi zlostavljane itd. i sta ces bezveze s takvim mislima, samo te bediraju a nemozes se ni pomaknuti.


Molitva Sv. Franje :

Bože, daj mi snage da prihvatim stvari koje ne mogu promijeniti!


Sve što si napisala je prekrasno   :Love:

----------


## klia

... i da promijenim stvari koje ne mogu prihvatiti...  :Smile:

----------

